# ICD-10 proficiency assessment test



## Shawna Paul (Mar 10, 2014)

Need clarification.  

I have a coworker that said she read a post on AAPC that if you took the ICD-10 CM course through AAPC, passed all sections and the case studies, and received the "Certificate of ICD-10-CM Proficiency" that you did not then have to take the Proficiency Assessment.   Is this true?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Mar 10, 2014)

*proficiency assessment options*

Hi Shawna,

There are a couple of options available - one of which affords members the opportunity to demonstrate proficiency by completing an online course with case studies and the other by taking a timed assessment.   I invite you to check out additional information on the aapc's website at:

www.aapc.com/ICD-10

On the left-hand side of the page, click on Training and then Coders and the options will be displayed.  

Do you get and read the Healthcare Business Monthly (Coding Edge) magazine?  Do you attend local chapter meetings?  Do you subscribe to notices via the AAPC's website?

It would be helpful to know how best to communicate this type of information to you in the future.  


Maryann


----------



## Shawna Paul (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks.  I do get the Coding Edge and receive notices via the AAPC website.  Unfortunately, I don't make it to the chapter meetings just because they are about 1 1/2 hours (each way) from my hometown.  I have completed the ICD-10-CM training course via AAPC and completed the case studies and have my Certificate of ICD-10-CM proficiency.  I am just trying to clarify if I still need to take the timed proficiency test to keep my CPC credential or if I am OK with passing the course and getting my certificate. 

Thanks,
Shawna


----------



## Shawna Paul (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you again for responding.  I found the FAQ page and the section explaining the two options for showing Proficiency Demonstration.  

I guess I am done since I passed the ICD-10-CM Code Set Training.

Thanks,

Shawna


----------



## vchandler (Mar 11, 2014)

*Passing the test*

Does anyone else have the stipulation that the test must be passed before 10/2014 and that you will lose you job if you do not pass?  Just wondering if this is "across the CPC World" or just here.  Thank you.


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, I know there are stipulations out there for a lot of coders. My employer requires full certification by June 1st. So yes, there are a lot of employers who employ codes and must be certified.


----------



## vchandler (Mar 12, 2014)

*Thank you*



cjhalk@yahoo.com said:


> Yes, I know there are stipulations out there for a lot of coders. My employer requires full certification by June 1st. So yes, there are a lot of employers who employ codes and must be certified.



Thank you for your response.  I don't feel totally alone in this melting "pot" of ICD10-CM training.  All of the coders here are CPC's at a minimum with others having higher levels - but everything is being based on the ICD10-CM test.  So, I was just wondering.  I'm grateful for the input!


----------



## Jennifer Burlingame (Mar 12, 2014)

I wouldn't stress too much about the ICD 10 proficiency test, if you can code the ICD-9 you can code the ICD-10, know your guidelines and you'll be fine.  I took the test without any of the practice boot camps or training courses and I passed with a high score on the first try.   Was definitely not as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------

